# Just bought an upconverted DVD player, need input



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

I went to Wal-mart today on my lunch break (still at work now lol) and purchased a Philips DVP3960. Has anyone had any experience with it. The reviews I have seen online have been all good. The only downside is that I only have one HDMI input on my TV and this DVD requires an HDMI cable only. Is there such a thing as a "splitter"-like device so you can use 2 HDMI cables into one input?


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Check this device out Terk HDMI Switcher Model: HDMI-31, sells for $99 at Best Buy. It has 3 HDMI inputs and one output to the tv.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Sintori said:


> I went to Wal-mart today on my lunch break (still at work now lol) and purchased a Philips DVP3960. Has anyone had any experience with it. The reviews I have seen online have been all good. The only downside is that I only have one HDMI input on my TV and this DVD requires an HDMI cable only. Is there such a thing as a "splitter"-like device so you can use 2 HDMI cables into one input?


I have two of these they work great.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the Pioneer up-convert, which has alot of video enhancement features that I have found to greatly increase the picture quality. What tv are you hooking it up to?


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I have the Pioneer up-convert, which has alot of video enhancement features that I have found to greatly increase the picture. What tv are you hooking it up to?


I have an RCA L32WD12 32" widescreen


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice TV. I recently bought the 42" Panasonic th-42pz700.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone! I had to buy a new DVD player for the kids anyway--their last one committed suicide off of their tv stand--hmmm?? So I'm going to give them the "old" one in our living room and use this one for the only HDTV in the house. I'm still waiting on the format wars for HD/Blu Ray discs. I have so many DVDs already it's sad. . For only $20 bucks more than the cheapest DVD player at Walmart, it wasn't a bad deal at all.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> Check this device out Terk HDMI Switcher Model: HDMI-31, sells for $99 at Best Buy. It has 3 HDMI inputs and one output to the tv.


Nothing any cheaper? Yikes!


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Check this site out, they have one here for $43 which 2in/1out.
http://www.firefold.com/Categories/...litters.aspx?gclid=CIKT84Og5I4CFTaoGgodB26xQg


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ebay has alot of them, one of which is ending in 39min selling for $40 including shipping. Just type in "hdmi switcher"


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

Thnx for the help guys


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

MONOPRICE!!!

4 to 1 HDMI auto switcher that comes with it's own remote, also works with Harmony remotes is about $45. Great shipping time and customer support.

MONOPRICE.COM

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=2721&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I echo the post for Monoprice. Anyone who goes to Best Buy to buy cables, switchers, etc. is getting stung! Products like Terk (read Audiovox), Monster and the like are huge revenue generators for the dealers. They are no better than the products you get from Monoprice, Bluejeans or cablestogo.

Even with products like power conditioners, you can find many online at a fraction of the price you'd pay for Monster products.


----------



## Seismo (Jun 22, 2007)

Do you notice any difference between the upconverted pic and the old player?
I recently bought a Samsung DVD player with 1080i upconversion, connected via HDMI into a new 46" Sony LCD.
I can tell no difference at all between the new player and my older JVC DVD player connected via component.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hairth said:


> opiu jyhgt vbnm iiiiiii


This user is a spammer - registered today to post a link.

Reported to mods.


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

I picked up a Magnavox DP170MS8 at Sam's club for $50 including HDMI cable. I am shocked at quality picture. It is showing my DVDs at 1080i quality! Big Bang For My Dollar.


----------



## jsiebold (Oct 16, 2007)

Seismo said:


> Do you notice any difference between the upconverted pic and the old player?
> I recently bought a Samsung DVD player with 1080i upconversion, connected via HDMI into a new 46" Sony LCD.
> I can tell no difference at all between the new player and my older JVC DVD player connected via component.


I have a Samsung Upconverter DVD player hooked up with an HDMI to a 46" Sony LCD TV too, and I feel the same way you do.....no real improved picture or quality. You do get what you pay for though......if only the whole HD/BD war could end and we could all live in some kind of perfect DVD hi-def harmony...........


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I can tell a slight difference between using a regular progressive scan player an an upconversion player, but differences do vary depending on the movie. The big advantage for me is for CGI movies, on my TV, to me at lest they tend to look a lot brighter and sharper. I have a Sony 42" Grand Wega HDTV and the Sony NS75 Upconversion DVD Player. I have a Sony A/V Receiver to take care of HDMI switching between the DVD Player and my cable box.


----------

